# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  سيرة الشيخ الدكتور علي جابر إمام الحرم المكي

## محمد طه شعبان

محمد بن سالم بن علي جابر:
الحمدُ لله حمدَ الشاكرين، والصلاةُ والسَّلام على إمام المتَّقِين، المبعوثِ رحمةً للعالَمين، سيِّدِنا محمَّد، وعلى آله وصَحْبه أجمعين.
أمَّا بعد:
فهذِه لَمْحةٍ موجزة عن سيرة فضيلةِ الشيخِ الدكتورِ علي جابر الذي مَلَك قلوبَ المسلمين بحلاوةِ صوتِه، وعُذوبةِ تلاوته، وبلغتْ شهرتُه آفاقَ العالَم الإسلامي، فحنجرتُه التي تمتلك صوتًا شجيًّا في ترتيل القرآن الكريم، كانتْ حاضرةً في أسماع المسلمين وهم يَتَّجهون صَوْبَ المسجد الحرام، مِن خلال التلفاز والإذاعة؛ لسماع أداءِ الصلوات في الحرمين آنذاك، حيثُ كان يؤمُّ المصلِّين في صلاتَي التراويح والقيام خلالَ شهر رمضان المبارك.

وقد آنَ الأوانُ لأدعَك - أيُّها الحبيب - للتعرُّفِ عن كَثَبٍ على سِيرة الشيخ، وبعض جوانب حياته.

الاسم والنشأة:
هو الشيخ الدكتور: عليُّ بنُ عبدالله بنِ صالح بن علي جابر السعيدي الموسطي اليافعي الحميري، يعودُ في نسبه إلى بطن "آل علي جابر"، وهي قبيلة يافعيَّة استوطنتْ خشامر في وادي حضرموت، وعُرِفت ببُعْدِها عن البِدع والخُرافات، ومناصرتِها للدَّعوة السَّلَفِيَّة.

رَحَل والداه إلى الحجاز، واستقرَّا في مدينة جدة، التي وُلد فيها الشيخُ في شهر ذي الحجَّة من عام ثلاثة وسبعين وثلاثمائة وألف بعدَ الهِجْرة المباركة.

الانتقال إلى المدينة المنورة:
وحين أصبحَ الشَّيْخ في الخامسة من عُمُره، انتقلتْ أسرتُه للعَيْش في المدينة المنورة بجوار المصطفَى - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - وفي المدينة الْتَحق الشيخُ بدار الحديث، التابعة للجامعة الإسلامية، وفيها أيضًا حَفِظَ القرآن الكريم قبلَ سِنِّ البُلوغ، على يدِ شيخَين فاضلَين، هما: الشيخ رَحمةُ الله قارئ، وقد كان مُدرِّسًا للقرآن الكريم في مسجد الأميرة منيرة بنتِ عبدالرحمن - يرحمها الله - تابعًا لجماعة تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بالمدينة المنورة، وقد حَفِظ عليه الشيخُ أحدَ عشرَ جزءًا من القرآن الكريم، ثم واصل حِفْظَ باقي القرآن الكريم على يَدِ الشيخ خليل بن عبدالرحمن، الذي تَعلَّم على يديه أحكامَ التجويد، وأصولَ التلاوة - جزاهما الله خيرَ الجزاء.

في رحاب الجامعة الإسلامية:
وبعدَ أن أتمَّ الشيخُ دراستَه الابتدائيَّةَ والمتوسِّطة في دار الحديث التابعة للجامعة الإسلامية، الْتَحق بالمعهد الثانوي، التابع للجامعة أيضًا؛ ليَلتحقَ بعدَه بكلية الشريعة بالجامعة نفسِها؛ لينالَ منها الإجازةَ الجامعية الأولى (درجة الليسانس) في العلوم الشرعيَّة، حيث تَخرَّج فيها في العام الدِّراسي 1395هـ - 1396هـ.

في رحاب المعهد العالي للقضاء:
وبعدَ أنْ نال الشيخ الإجازةَ الجامعية الأولى (درجة الليسانس)، رَغِبَ في مواصلة الدِّراسة العُليا، فيَمَّم وجهَه شَطرَ الرِّياض، وتحديدًا إلى المعهد العالي للقضاء، التابع لجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، فالْتَحق به طالبًا في مرحلةِ (الماجستير)، في العام الدراسي 1396 - 1397هـ، وظَفِر هناك بمشايخَ أجلاَّء؛ أمثال: فضيلة الشيخ منَّاع القطان، والأستاذ الدكتور عبدالوهاب بحيري، وفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور عبدالوهاب أحمد عطوة، وفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور بدران "أبو العينين" بدران، وغيرِهم من العلماء الأفاضل.

وبعدَ اجتيازه للمرحلة المنهجيَّة في إعداد رسالة (الماجستير)، تقدَّم إلى رئاسة قِسْم الفِقه المقارن - الذي كان يَرأسُه آنذاك فضيلةُ الدكتور بدران أبو العينين بدران - بالكتابة في موضوع: "فقه عبدالله بن عمر وأثره في مدرسة المدينة"، ونوقِشتِ الرِّسالة في العام الدراسي 1399هـ - 1400هـ، في اليوم السادس والعشرين من شهر رجب عام 1400هـ، ومُنِح الشيخُ درجةَ الماجستير بتقدير (امتياز).

الشيخ والإمامة:
تميَّز الشيخُ - رحمه الله - في تلاوتِه للقرآن الكريم بصَوْت عَذْبٍ شجيٍّ، يأخذ بمجامع القُلوب، وكأنَّما أُوتيَ مِزمارًا من مزامير آلِ داود؛ ممَّا أهَّله لإمامة المصلِّين بعدد مِن مساجِد المدينة المنورة، حيثُ بدأ ذلك في مسجد الغمامة، وهو من مساجد المدينة العريقة، ويَقعُ في الجِهة الغربيَّة الجنوبيَّة من المسجد النبويِّ الشريف، إذ عُيِّن إمامًا مساعدًا في مسجد الغمامة آنذاك، وذلك في شهر جمادى الآخرة من عام أربعة وتسعين وثلاثمائة وألف من الهجرة، فأمَّ المصلِّين فيه نحوَ سنتَين، وعمرُه إذ ذاك واحدٌ وعشرون عامًا، إلاَّ أنَّه تَرَك الإمامةَ حين انتقلَ إلى الرِّياض؛ لإتمامِ دراستِه في مرحلة (الماجستير).

في رحاب بيت الله العتيق:
تنامَى إلى مسامِعِ المَلِك خالد بن عبدالعزيز- رحمه الله - ذِكْرُ الشيخ علي جابر، ذلك الشاب الذي ذاع صِيتُه بحُسْن صوتِه في تلاوته للقرآن الكريم، فطَلَبه واختصَّه لإمامته في مسجدِه الخاص بالطائف، وكان ذلك في رمضان من العام الأوَّل بعدَ الأربعمائة والألف من الهجرة، وحين نَزَل جلالةُ الملك خالدٌ من الطائف إلى مَكَّة - كعادته في العشر الأواخر من رمضان - استدعَى الشيخ عليًّا؛ ليؤمَّه والمصلِّين في مكَّة، وكان ذلك في ليلةِ الثالث والعشرين من رمضانَ من العام نفسِه، فأمَّ المصلِّين في بيت الله العتيق بقيةَ رمضان ذلك العام، واستمرَّ إمامًا في المسجد الحرام بقيةَ ذلك العام، والعام الذي يَليه، وجزءًا ممَّا يليهما، ثم سافر إلى كندا بغرَضِ الدِّراسة، وقد تمكَّن خلالَ إقامته هناك من تسجيل تلاوةِ المصحف الشريف كاملاً برواية حفص بن سليمان الأسدي، عن عاصم بن أبي النَّجُود الكوفي، وقامتْ جامعة الملك سعود بنشْر ذلك المصحف وتوزيعه.

وفي ليلةِ السادس من رمضان في عام ستة وأربعمائة وألف من الهجرة، عاد الشيخ لإمامةِ المصلِّين في رحاب بيتِ الله العتيق، واستمرَّ في إمامة الناس به، في شهر رمضان، من ذلك العام إلى عام 1409هـ.

الشيخ والعمل الوظيفي:
بعد أن نالَ الشيخُ درجةَ (الماجستير) من المعهد العالي للقضاء، صَدَر قرارٌ من وَزارة العدل بتعيينه قاضيًا بمحكمة بلدة ميسان من أعمال الطائف، إلاَّ أنَّه اعتذر عن قَبول الوظيفة؛ متذرِّعًا بأنَّها مسؤولية لا يَقوَى على حَمْلِها، فأعفتْه الوزارة من القضاء، ولم تُعفِه من العمل الوظيفي الإداريِّ، فصَدَر قرارٌ بتعيينه مفتِّشًا إداريًّا في فَرْع وزارة العدل بمكَّة المكرمة، فاعتذر كذلك إلاَّ أنَّ الوزارة لم تَقْبلْ عُذرَه، حتى صَدَر أمرٌ كريم من جلالة الملك خالد - طيَّب الله ثراه - يقضي بإخلاء طَرَفِه من الوزارة نفسِها، وتعيينه محاضرًا في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بكلية التربية بالمدينة المنورة.

الحلم الكبير:
وفي صبيحةِ اليوم الثاني والعشرين من رمضان من عام 1407هـ، كان الشيخ - رحمه الله - على مَوْعد لمناقشة أطروحتِه لنَيْل درجة الدكتوراه من المعهد العالي للقضاء أيضًا، وكان موضوعها: "فقه القاسم بن محمد بن أبي بكر الصديق، موازنًا بفقه أشهر المجتهدين"، وكان المشرِف على الرِّسالة فضيلة الدكتور عمر بن عبدالعزيز بن محمد، الأستاذ المشارِك بقسم الدِّراسات العليا، (شعبة أصول الفقه)، بالجامعة الإسلامية، بالمدينة المنورة، وبذلك حقَّق حُلمَه، الذي طالَمَا راوده منذُ أن كان طالبًا بالمرحلة الجامعية.

ومن اللطائِف: أنَّ يوم الثاني والعشرين من رمضان وَقَع فيه حَدَثانِ مُهمَّان في حياة الشيخ؛ ففي ذلك اليوم من عام واحد وأربعمائة وألف من الهجرة، كان قد صلَّى بالناس إمامًا للمرَّة الأولى في رِحاب البيت العتيق، وفي اليوم نفسِه من العام السابع بعدَ الأربعمائة والألف من الهجرة، نال درجةَ الدكتوراه، فتوَّجَ بها جهودَه في طلب العلم.

العودة إلى جدة:
أمضى الشيخ ثلاثين عامًا من عُمره بالمدينة المنورة، وقد اغتنمَ وجودَه في رِحاب الجامعة الإسلامية؛ ليَلْتقيَ بعدد من العلماء الأجلاَّء، الذين كانتْ تَزخر بهم طَيْبةُ الطَّيِّبة في ذلك الوقت؛ مِن أمثال:
سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز - رحمه الله - عندما كان رئيسًا للجامعة الإسلاميَّة بالمدينة، وكان يُلازم الشيخ كثيرًا، ويتناول معه الغَداءَ والعَشاء على سُفرتِه العامرة أغلبَ الأيَّام في تلك الفترة.

وفضيلة الشيخ محمد المختار بن أحمد الشنقيطي، الذي كانتْ له عِدَّة حلقاتٍ في المسجد النبوي الشريف، وهو مِن العلماء المبرِّزين في عدد من الفُنون والعلوم، وقد سَعِد الشيخُ بالتلْمذةِ عليه، والجلوس إليه في حلقات خاصَّة في بيته، غير حلقات الحرم، فقد كان لا يَمرُّ الشهر حتى يزورَه مرَّة، أو مرَّتَين.

وكذلك الأستاذ الدكتور عبد العظيم الشناوي، أستاذ النَّحْو والصَّرْف في كلية الشريعة آنذاك.

والدكتور محمد نباوي، وغيرهم كثير ممَّن حَرَص الشيخُ على مجالستِهم، والأَخْذ عنهم.

وبعدَ أن نال الشيخُ درجةَ الدكتوراه، وفي العام 1408هـ، انتقل إلى جدة؛ ليستقرَّ به المقام فيها، بعد انتقالِه من فَرْع جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بالمدينة المنورة إلى مقرِّها في جدة، عضوًا في هيئة التدريس في قِسْم الدِّراسات الإسلاميَّة، بكلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانيَّة.

وفاته - يرحمه الله -:
في ليلة الخميس، الثاني عشر من شهر ذي القعدة، في عام ستة وعشرين وأربعمائة وألف من الهجرة، وافتِ المنيةُ الشيخَ في تمام الساعة التاسعة ليلاً، إثرَ مَرَض ألَمَّ به، ففاضتْ رُوحُه إلى بارئِها، ولم يبلغِ الثالثةَ والخمسين من عُمره، وقد صَلَّى عليه المسلمون صلاةَ العصر في المسجد الحرام، ودُفِن في مقبرة الشرائع بمكَّة المكرَّمة، رحمه الله تعالى رحمةً واسعة، وأسكنَه فسيحَ جنَّاتِه.

وقد أسَّس الأخُ الفاضل عبدالإله عبدالله بن علي جابر موقعًا إلكترونيًّا على العنوان التالي: http://www.alijaber.net

وقد خصَّه لجَمْعِ تُراث الشيخ الصَّوْتي، ورَصْدِ كلِّ ما يتعلَّق به، وما يُكتَب عنه، فَلَه منِّي ومِن أبناء الشيخ ومُحبِّيه جزيلُ الشُّكر والتقدير
رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/7302/#ixzz4Q5NO4sra

----------

